# Be kind.



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This has been on my heart so much lately that I really wanted to share my thoughts. We are approaching a New Year and I'm praying that 2014 will be a kinder year for us all. It seems that we sometimes find it too easy to be sharp tongued and judgmental when hiding behind the veil of our computers. I have done it to others and quite recently, others have done it to me. Yes the cruelty stings. It was a very valuable lesson. 

We are all different. We have different ideas, views, faiths, dreams, family concerns, experiences, hurts, budgets, strengths and weaknesses. I just pray that in 2014 we will all learn to think before we type hurtful or judgmental things to and about others. We are all on a journey - no one journey more important or special than the others. There is not a perfect person on this forum...no not one. SM can be a beautiful family and I hope that as we move forward, we can all do that with a little more grace and love in hearts...and in our words.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So well said Bridget. I try to stay out of the controversial threads because I know by commenting against those who tend to be so judgemental it just eggs them on. I hope that things will change and even though we express our opionions, we also don't run members off because they didn't make the choices some of us think they should make. I hope I'm not going to be sorry for these words.....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Pat. I am quite ashamed of some of the things that I've said on this forum and truly sorry for the people who have been hurt by my words (and those of others). I can only ask of myself that I learn from this lesson and to not carry it forward. Thankfully I believe that ALL people can change...we just have to want to  . Hope you have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bridget,
Thank you for writing this post. There have been a couple of times where I have been bothered by what is said and I hope I never did the same in my haste and multitasking. It is always a good reminder to treat people as we would like to be treated. We are all on here because of our love of our fluffs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree Bridget! It doesn't cost one penny to be nice to someone! We can have a different opinion without being mean. 



That!s one of my New Years Resolutions , to treat people with love and compassion, and not be so judgmental.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> This has been on my heart so much lately that I really wanted to share my thoughts. We are approaching a New Year and I'm praying that 2014 will be a kinder year for us all. It seems that we sometimes find it too easy to be sharp tongued and judgmental when hiding behind the veil of our computers. I have done it to others and quite recently, others have done it to me. Yes the cruelty stings. It was a very valuable lesson.
> 
> We are all different. We have different ideas, views, faiths, dreams, family concerns, experiences, hurts, budgets, strengths and weaknesses. I just pray that in 2014 we will all learn to think before we type hurtful or judgmental things to and about others. We are all on a journey - no one journey more important or special than the others. There is not a perfect person on this forum...no not one. SM can be a beautiful family and I hope that as we move forward, we can all do that with a little more grace and love in hearts...and in our words.


I wish all people everywhere could learn to think before they speak. My daughter recently experienced a hurtful experience. She went into the office at her work to ask a simple question, should she take her accumulated holidays BEFORE her maternity leave in the spring or can she save them until she comes back in a year. The guy in charge of the holidays freaked at her for asking a simple question. Imagine a big burly man towering over a little 5 foot pregnant lady screaming at the top of his lungs with a smirk on his face the whole time. He made her feel like trash because the government pays for women to take time off work to spend with their baby. Here in Canada, women get a year off.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bridgett, you're a mind reader! I also don't understand why people feel a need to say mean things! Remember to do unto others that which you would want done unto you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with you whole heartedly, but...I don't think we can change everyone. Some people are so "passionate" in their own opinions...they will never give up the noble fight. 

It's a big world and we are *all *entitled to our own opinions. But we're really not entitled to hurt other peoples feelings. :angry:

I tend to stay out of the controversial threads. Honestly, I don't always agree with some of our members strongest convictions - and according to me...my opinion (in my opinion) is right. :blush: ....just like religion, I keep my deepest feelings to myself. 

There are really important things, then there are things that could just be left alone.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> It's a big world and we are *all *entitled to our own opinions. But we're really not entitled to hurt other peoples feelings. :angry:


So true. And, I think everyone has at one time or another said or done something we wish we could take back. 

So, for 2014 - let's resolve to start the year off right with :grouphug: :sLo_grouphug3: and :wub: . 

And then, let's celebrate the new year and our mutual love of our fluffs and our friends! :aktion033: arty: :celebrate - firewor


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Such a sweet message for the new year.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Well said Bridget. While it's okay for all of us to have differing opinions (the world would be so boring if we were all the same!) sometimes it's best to step back and ask yourself if sharing your differing opinion really makes sense in certain situation. Above everything else, I think delivery of your message is the most important. You can get your point across without being mean and hateful and belittling someone else's opinion or thought. 

Chillax people. Its all good. What I eat don't make you fat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> This has been on my heart so much lately that I really wanted to share my thoughts. We are approaching a New Year and I'm praying that 2014 will be a kinder year for us all. It seems that we sometimes find it too easy to be sharp tongued and judgmental when hiding behind the veil of our computers. I have done it to others and quite recently, others have done it to me. Yes the cruelty stings. It was a very valuable lesson.
> 
> We are all different. We have different ideas, views, faiths, dreams, family concerns, experiences, hurts, budgets, strengths and weaknesses. I just pray that in 2014 we will all learn to think before we type hurtful or judgmental things to and about others. We are all on a journey - no one journey more important or special than the others. There is not a perfect person on this forum...no not one. SM can be a beautiful family and I hope that as we move forward, we can all do that with a little more grace and love in hearts...and in our words.


:goodpost:


The A Team said:


> I agree with you whole heartedly, but...I don't think we can change everyone. Some people are so "passionate" in their own opinions...they will never give up the noble fight.
> 
> It's a big world and we are *all *entitled to our own opinions. But we're really not entitled to hurt other peoples feelings. :angry:
> 
> ...


:amen: Pretty much what I was going to write, Pat. People are very passionate here...well it is a special interest forum so no surprise there but there's a big difference between educating others and being mean and incendiary. Hoping we can all read the Preview of our own posts BEFORE we hit submit and think about how the recipient will feel.


LuvMyBoys said:


> Chillax people. Its all good. *What I eat don't make you fat!*
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh Laura -- I just burst out laughing. Never heard that one before.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> This has been on my heart so much lately that I really wanted to share my thoughts. We are approaching a New Year and I'm praying that 2014 will be a kinder year for us all. It seems that we sometimes find it too easy to be sharp tongued and judgmental when hiding behind the veil of our computers. I have done it to others and quite recently, others have done it to me. Yes the cruelty stings. It was a very valuable lesson.
> 
> We are all different. We have different ideas, views, faiths, dreams, family concerns, experiences, hurts, budgets, strengths and weaknesses. I just pray that in 2014 we will all learn to think before we type hurtful or judgmental things to and about others. We are all on a journey - no one journey more important or special than the others. There is not a perfect person on this forum...no not one. SM can be a beautiful family and I hope that as we move forward, we can all do that with a little more grace and love in hearts...and in our words.


I like your post a lot! :wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I think that we have all said things that we wish we could take back-not just on SM, but in our everyday life. This forum is so special. I have never been a part of a forum before--chalk it up to being born in the manual typewriter era-but I have made so many friends here. I value your opinions, your experience and I love all your "hints" on the very best Maltese care. I am so thankful that I found this circle of fellow maltese lovers. The Maltese breed is not like any other breed and I like to think that the "parents" that love this breed are not like any other "puppy parents". We are so passionate about our babies and it is that passion that binds us together. From one Maltese Mommie/and or Daddy to another, here's to a kinder, happier and fluffier year!!! Love to all my SM family


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I worked in retail for years, I couldn't believe how many people would come in to the site in a bad mood because of another store and then take it out on my store. I have seen something like that happen in here. A bad day or just upset about something else and harsh words are said and feelings are hurt. I know how easy it is to take your a anger of on some one else. Just remember it is ALWAYS easier to pass on a smile. One kind word could go a long way towards making someone days. Just remember no matter how angry or hurt you might be it isn't fair to take it out on some just because you can. That person might be asking advice because they didn't know better or because they want to know so as to keep from making mistakes. They could come to you or even here because they feel you can give them advice without making them feel unwelcomed. We all have our opinions and beliefs but to say unkind things to someone doesn't always get the point across. When you want to express the info you have remember others will read or maybe over hear what you have to say, and think to yourself how will others see me? Did I come off as rude? Will others see me as pushy and nasty to people who don't see things the way you do? Will they think I am judge mental, and hold others mistakes against them? Our do they see me as someone to come to for advice and help? The big thing to remember us we need to be respectful of each other and each others opinions and beliefs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> This has been on my heart so much lately that I really wanted to share my thoughts. We are approaching a New Year and I'm praying that 2014 will be a kinder year for us all. It seems that we sometimes find it too easy to be sharp tongued and judgmental when hiding behind the veil of our computers. I have done it to others and quite recently, others have done it to me. Yes the cruelty stings. It was a very valuable lesson.
> 
> We are all different. We have different ideas, views, faiths, dreams, family concerns, experiences, hurts, budgets, strengths and weaknesses. I just pray that in 2014 we will all learn to think before we type hurtful or judgmental things to and about others. We are all on a journey - no one journey more important or special than the others. There is not a perfect person on this forum...no not one. SM can be a beautiful family and I hope that as we move forward, we can all do that with a little more grace and love in hearts...and in our words.



Dear sweet Bridget ... I am very grateful that you started this thread. 

I will admit that the words judgemental and forgiveness ... are sometimes not easy for me to practice. 

There are things that happen in life where, yes, I will be judgmental and unforgiving ... although I also believe that God makes the last call on that. I am thinking of circumstances like the Nazi's and the horrific Holocaust. I just feel that things like this only enable an evil person to do more harm. 

Bridget, you are right about none of us being perfect. And, I do believe it is wonderful for us to practice being as kind as possible. 

As for online communication, I do try and not say anything to intentionally hurt someone. Although, one time, on a certain thread, I did try and explain that sometimes one might come across that way when one sees something not right and is trying to protect (especially the younger ladies here) an innocent person or persons from being hurt. Unfortunately, in cyber space ... innocent people can be caught in a web of deception that can bring them harm. I wrote about a man (not on SM) who really brought harm to many women online. He was supposed to be a therapist helping women who had been severely abused by men. He, sadly went over the line, and lured in many young innocent women ... in person. And, guess what? ... he abused them. Fortunately, he lost his license ... but, the scars to these women will be everlasting. 

For online conversations, I totally agree that there is no reason to be or act mean spirited. My long time friends on SM know that I always worry about coming across in the wrong way. It is not unusual for me to write something that I intend to post ... and then first go over it with a friend. (and, sometimes my husband) 

For myself, I always wonder what makes a person judge (there's that word again ... LOL) what topics are really controversial. I find that if say half the posters are in disagreement with the topic ... then, someone always seems to request the topic be closed. I personally feel as adults, that just because we don't agree, doesn't mean we can't continue to hold an adult conversation ... as long as no one is not being personally attacked. And, if one doesn't like the topic ... who is forcing one to continue to read the thread? 

I will share something that really has been bothering me for a long time. I think more harm is done behind the scenes in emails, PM's, and messages on FB. Twice over the past few years, I have had someone message me and talk badly about someone else ... while openly being as sweet as honey to the person they are talking about! (please don't PM me asking who) Now, these two people are upset with me ... because I refuse to get caught up in their web of deception. And, anyone who knows me ... knows that I do not like to speak badly of anyone, even if I don't care for, or question their character. Needless to say, these two people are no longer my online friends. And, I am sure they have gone on to badmouth me, as they have done to others. It's their loss. I almost gave up online communication because of this kind of [email protected]#$.

Bridget, you truly strike me as a very kind person. I have seen you reach out to SM family members many times. So, I am sorry to read you have been hurt. 

Bridget, you don't strike me as being sharp tongued or judgmental. But, then, as you said ... none of us are perfect. I find for myself, I have been making an effort not to be so judgmental and sharp tongued when I am angry with hubby dearest. Man, I love him so much ... but, he can drive me bananas sometimes. (he will say the same thing about me!):HistericalSmiley:

I apologize (well, a little bit) for making my post so long.

I do agree with you on trying to be kinder with our fellow human beings. Bless your heart, Bridget ... you are a good soul and a very sweet and caring woman. :tender:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Amen Bridget......peace to all. Although I say little here I am always near and you all are very dear to my heart.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't imagine that anyone would have ever been unkind to you, Bridget. You are nothing but kind and sweet, so I don't see how anyone could speak otherwise to you.

There have been times when I spoke harshly to persons who I believed were in some way taking advantage of members who were less observant than I am. People have come on the boards with the intent to start trouble. I spoke out when I saw that. For the most part, as internet communications go, I think this is the most civil and even loving forum out there. For every time I ever spoke harshly, it was with good, calculated reason...and always with the effort to protect my friends or to protect dogs from cruel and stupid actions. As internet communications go...I think we rise above the norm. I feel a very deep regard for our members, but if someone attacks one of my family, believe me I will be there with fiery speech.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I can't imagine that anyone would have ever been unkind to you, Bridget. You are nothing but kind and sweet, so I don't see how anyone could speak otherwise to you.
> 
> There have been times when I spoke harshly to persons who I believed were in some way taking advantage of members who were less observant than I am. People have come on the boards with the intent to start trouble. I spoke out when I saw that. For the most part, as internet communications go, I think this is the most civil and even loving forum out there. For every time I ever spoke harshly, it was with good, calculated reason...and always with the effort to protect my friends or to protect dogs from cruel and stupid actions. As internet communications go...I think we rise above the norm. I feel a very deep regard for our members, but if someone attacks one of my family, believe me I will be there with fiery speech.


Amen.
:goodpost:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It's always good to be reminded of how powerful words can be, and also to be reminded to think twice about what we are saying before posting. It never hurts to be kind, and it's important to remember that others may be going through difficult issues. I know I'm not alone in wanting to be careful to not add to another's pain. By and large I find that people do want to be helpful, even if the way they post comes across as harsh. Many times it's because they are so passionate about the issue being discussed, they may not choose their words carefully. 

On the other hand, there are also those that call out people, and it is justified. My feeling is that as long as it is done without directly attacking, there is a place for that too. 

Here's wishing everyone peace, love and joy for the New Year.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope this can be accomplished. To be quite honest, I have sometimes felt intimidated to comment. You hit the nail on the head 'behind the veil of our computer' so easy to be harsh when you aren't looking into that persons eyes.

Happy New Year to a group who have one wonderful thing in common- we all love our fluffs...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, beautifully said. I came across this saying the other day that I thought you might like:


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

I've only been a part of SM for about a month and a half, however I agree with the other members when they say that this is one of the nicest and most supportive forums. That being said I'm sure we all have our moments, but that's because we're human. I've probably said something along the way that has come off wrong (I apologize if I did) So I think this is a great reminder to take a step back and think about what we are about to say.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for this post, Bridget!! This year there has been a lot of bullying on this forum. I'm still a teenager and a lot of hurtful things were said to me by a grown woman. It bothers me when I see it done to others too, but I just don't want to get involved anymore. I don't understand why people can't at least be polite when stating their opinions? After all, this is a forum about sweet, innocent creatures; it shouldn't bring dissension. I don't think our fluffs would be very happy if they knew what some of their mommies say on here. Anyways, let's leave this all in this past and do as Bridget says. This year is our chance to try to start over and be nice to _everyone_  Even if that means that we don't always agree!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree with all the statements. Lets make this a Happy New Year.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

socalyte said:


> It's always good to be reminded of how powerful words can be, and also to be reminded to think twice about what we are saying before posting. It never hurts to be kind, and it's important to remember that others may be going through difficult issues. I know I'm not alone in wanting to be careful to not add to another's pain. By and large I find that people do want to be helpful, even if the way they post comes across as harsh. Many times it's because they are so passionate about the issue being discussed, they may not choose their words carefully.
> 
> On the other hand, there are also those that call out people, and it is justified. My feeling is that as long as it is done without directly attacking, there is a place for that too.
> 
> Here's wishing everyone peace, love and joy for the New Year.


Jackie took the words out of my mouth . We all can strive to be a better person in different ways. I personally like this forum because of the passion and care that many of us share for not only our own dogs but the Maltese breed as a whole. I agree that it's hard to decipher tone in typed words, but I think most of us do not speak with intent to hurt others (at least, I hope so). I think standing up for ideals is just as important as being kind as long as it's done in a respectful manner. If I do something stupid or purposely make an irresponsible choice, I would hope my friends would edify me and kindly disagree with what I've done. But, that's just my opinion. I think we can all speak with truth and love even if we disagree with each other. Hope 2014 is a great year for everyone  :hugging:




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Fluffdoll said:


> Thanks for this post, Bridget!! This year there has been a lot of bullying on this forum. I'm still a teenager and a lot of hurtful things were said to me by a grown woman. It bothers me when I see it done to others too, but I just don't want to get involved anymore. I don't understand why people can't at least be polite when stating their opinions? _*After all, this is a forum about sweet, innocent creatures; it shouldn't bring dissension.*_ I don't think our fluffs would be very happy if they knew what some of their mommies say on here. Anyways, let's leave this all in this past and do as Bridget says. This year is our chance to try to start over and be nice to _everyone_  Even if that means that we don't always agree!


:wub: What a lovely sentence, very true about Maltese being such sweeties.
I guess when we preview our most passionate messages, maybe sometimes we need to think what our Malt would think!  
I think that is awesome. :heart: 
And should employ that thought in offline too sometimes. 


I also liked what Marie wrote. 
I find the PM system a bit intimidating.
I'm glad it's there. 
I use it occasionally, like for SS or PM'ing Lynn.

I try to think of how the viewer may see my words.
All though I have a very sarcastic and dry sense of humour, which might not translate well to online, so I am often "biting my tongue".


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Love this post. May we all have the courage to stand with our convictions, speak for those who can't speak for themselves, help and support each other, but do so with kindness. Happy 2014! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts everyone. I'm so happy to hear that we are all motivated towards a kinder 2014. Wishing you all a truly blessed and beautiful New Year.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Very well said, Bridget. Thank you for writing this thoughtful post.
Time is better spent being kind.


----------



## Max & Rowdy's mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for the reminder!!! As a Newbie I received such a wonderful welcome from everyone and would like to offer this wonderful gift to others.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been on here for many years, I have read posts that shocked me from time to time, I have had a few pm's that hurt my heart, I pray for that person,we will never know what other's are going through in their lives, and because of that we need not judge one another, I am glad we have sm to come to, we came together because of our love of the maltese and many of us have wonderful friendships that have came from sm. When I say I love you I really do mean it, it might sound corny to some but it's real.
So when we read something we don't agree with, maybe step away for a few minutes, and think first what you type, and how the other person might take it. What's in making someone feel sad or angry. It doesn't lift the person who is being judge mental, Just my thought for the day.
I'm far from being perfect, just ask my husband:innocent:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm very glad to read this thread. As a new member here I was a bit upset when I asked for help about my buddy shivering and a few pages in a couple members had a disagreement in opinions and it started getting harsh. So I decided to stop updating on that thread and start a new one in hopes that no more tempers would flare up over a difference of opinion. As adults we all have had different experiences in life, gone through some of the same things and in some cases much different things which change our outlook on things and how we respond. I prefer to thank everyone for their help and choose my words very carefully so I never offend anyone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, if you are here long enough it is inevitable that you will offend someone---that is just life because people are different. Fortunately we prefer to save MOST of our wrath for the BYB & those types so you are pretty safe. A thick skin doesn't hurt & a little humor goes a long, long way. A forgiving spirit is also in order because we are all human & make mistakes. I have had to apologize for my insensitivity in more than one case. Being kind, as Bridget suggested, seems like a good goal to set before one's self.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Jules, if you are here long enough it is inevitable that you will offend someone---that is just life because people are different. Fortunately we prefer to save MOST of our wrath for the BYB & those types so you are pretty safe. A thick skin doesn't hurt & a little humor goes a long, long way. A forgiving spirit is also in order because we are all human & make mistakes. I have had to apologize for my insensitivity in more than one case. Being kind, as Bridget suggested, seems like a good goal to set before one's self.


Unfortunately this is so true. I have offended people with no intention what so ever of doing so. There will also be times you say something and someone takes it in a way that leave you like this: :blink: which I am also no stranger to.  All you can do is just brush it off and do your best to remain positive.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> *Jules, if you are here long enough it is inevitable that you will offend someone*---that is just life because people are different. Fortunately we prefer to save MOST of our wrath for the BYB & those types so you are pretty safe. A thick skin doesn't hurt & a little humor goes a long, long way. A forgiving spirit is also in order because we are all human & make mistakes. I have had to apologize for my insensitivity in more than one case. Being kind, as Bridget suggested, seems like a good goal to set before one's self.


If that is the case I may as well get it over with now :HistericalSmiley:can we start an "offend a friend" thread? Of course I am only jesting and hope I never offend anyone and if I accidentally do I hope they will be kind enough to choose their words carefully letting me know how I offended them and accept my apology. We all have to understand that their are members on here from all over the world and what may not be offensive in one area may be taken as offensive in another.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

All I will say Bridget is "So well said"


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

How nice...I'm still pretty new on here and have found everyone to be very kind so far. I hope that continues as I joined in part to help heal after losing Zoe. Then I started thinking about a new pup and will soon have one so I am very grateful for so much kindness and advice given by so many knowledgable people !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bridget, first let me say that I hold you in the highest regard. You are a lovely, talented, caring...totally beautiful woman. But I have to be honest, I find this thread really insulting. 
There was a time when women were taught to be "nice" no matter what. I think that most of us have overcome that indoctrination. Sometimes from the experience that being "nice" only makes you a victim.
I think that most of us who post on this forum do so from a kind heart and a wish to help others. 

I believe your intentions with this thread were totally loving...but ...but, I read it as asking us all to conform to a ridiculously outdated idea of how women should behave..that being to shut up and wash the dishes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Bridget, first let me say that I hold you in the highest regard. You are a lovely, talented, caring...totally beautiful woman. But I have to be honest, I find this thread really insulting.
> There was a time when women were taught to be "nice" no matter what. I think that most of us have overcome that indoctrination. Sometimes from the experience that being "nice" only makes you a victim.
> I think that most of us who post on this forum do so from a kind heart and a wish to help others.
> 
> I believe your intentions with this thread were totally loving...but ...but, I read it as asking us all to conform to a ridiculously outdated idea of how women should behave..that being to shut up and wash the dishes.


Sylvia, over the past few months, many things have been said in public posts and in private PMs that have been offensive, rude, insensitive, and just plain nasty. The mods have deleted what's possible and issued reminders, and some outright bans, to try and keep SM a safe place to talk about the loves of our lives - our fluffs.

What I read Bridget as asking is to think about what we are saying and how we are saying it before we click "submit." And when we are disagreeing, to do so with respect rather than use words that are intended to insult and offend others, even if they are offered in the spirit of just being "direct". People can be honest and direct without being rude. 

Since you brought up how women behave, what really takes us back is when we resort to "mean girl" tactics rather than respectfully disagree. And sadly yes, as a mod, I have seen more mean girl tactics on this forum than anyone would ever believe. 

So perhaps a better way to say it is to be respectful of others, no matter what. How's that? :wub:


----------

